# Language Software



## bob86900711 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey all. I have been looking for a Thai language program. Not only do I want to learn to speak Thai but I'd like to read and write as well. I have been looking on the internet and it seems there are few choices. Any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

This one thing I can't escape: I have got to learn the written script FIRST. Everyone tells me that. 
I've discovered one site that make it interesting and fun, and hopefully painless:
Learn Thai the Rapid Way


----------



## bob86900711 (Jan 29, 2014)

Xynoplas2 said:


> This one thing I can't escape: I have got to learn the written script FIRST. Everyone tells me that.
> I've discovered one site that make it interesting and fun, and hopefully painless:
> Learn Thai the Rapid Way


I have read many statements that have said this also. Thank you for the reply


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm not sure how far along you are with your learning, but this site offers useful and charming videos for basic Thai:
Videos | Learn Thai with Mod
<3 Pear and Mod if you haven't guessed!


----------



## BKK_James (Sep 7, 2017)

I came across thaipod101 dot come a while back, and they have an impressive platform for learning Thai [reading, writing and speaking]. Just signing up for their free daily newsletter can take you a long way. [FYI I am not in any way affiliated with this company].


----------



## ThailanderIsHere (Sep 16, 2017)

Why don't you try to learn with an app first? 

And what kind of program do you expect to take? an online course or face-to-face course. 

Actually, if you want to find someone to practice, I can help you. I'm not thai teacher, but I'm a thai native speaker.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Remember, Issan Thai is not the same as Bangkok Thai.


----------

